# Intel pro 100/1000 not going to 1000



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi,
I am a returning newbie, this time with FreeBSD 8.0.

I am having difficulties with my Intel Pro 100/1000 NIC, which always defaults to 100 when it was working fine at 1000 on windows server 2003/2008.

It's using the Marvell/SysKonnect Yukon II driver, I have not checked Intel for a FreeBSD driver. However when the machine starts up it says it is in fact 100/1000 autoselect.

Any input would be appreciated,
Jonathan.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 2, 2010)

Johnny2Bad said:
			
		

> my Intel Pro 100/1000 NIC
> ...
> using the Marvell/SysKonnect Yukon II driver



These two statements don't go together.  Figure out exactly what network card is present:
`% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`


----------



## shitson (Nov 2, 2010)

Your using a Cat5e/Cat6 cable and plugging it into a Gigabit Switch?


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's an output from "pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network"....


```
mskc0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0xe0001458 chip=0x436211ab rev=0x19 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
    device     = 'Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (88E8053)'
    class      = network
--
em0@pci0:4:1:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x002e8086 chip=0x100e8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Gigabit Ethernet Controller (82540EM)'
    class      = network
```
And I am using a Cat5 cable (crossover) to connect my client machine to the server.

Thanks for your help,
Jonathan.

PS-: It worked fine on windows server 2003 & 2008 (is it blasphemous too mention that here )


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 2, 2010)

Intel PRO? That's an em(4).


----------



## jalla (Nov 2, 2010)

Make sure all pairs in the cable is crossed. Cables intended for 10/100 mbit isn't necessarily correct.


----------



## jalla (Nov 2, 2010)

If you use the intel interface you could actually try a straight cable. I think em(4)() supports _auto-mdix_ which will sense the signals present and "do the right thing".


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 2, 2010)

Johnny2Bad said:
			
		

> Here's an output from "pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network"....
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That makes more sense.  You have two gigabit cards.  The Intel is em0.  Your /etc/rc.conf should refer to it, for example:

```
ifconfig_em0="SYNCDHCP"
```


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 11, 2010)

*[Resolved] Intel pro 100/1000 not going to 1000*

I resolved this by swapping the interfaces over and making the relevant changes to rc.conf.

Apparently intel has not releases a freebsd (8.*) driver for my Intel Pro 1000 MT, thus it uses em0. So as I only need 100 for internet access (my FreeBSD box is a gateway) I used msk0 for my internal LAN (which is the motherboard NIC).

Now I have 1000, which is a hell of a lot better.

You guys were quite right to point out I listed the wrong driver, sorry memory (mine) not working too well.

Thank you,
Jonathan.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 11, 2010)

Um, the em(4) driver most certainly does do gigabit.  We use Intel PRO/1000MT NICs in our firewalls and servers, and they definitely connect at 1000 Mbps.  Single-port, dual-port, and quad-port versions, in both PCI-X and PCIe slots.  We use these almost exclusively, since the onboard nVidia and Broadcom NICs aren't that great.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 11, 2010)

Johnny2Bad said:
			
		

> Apparently intel has not releases a freebsd (8.*) driver for my Intel Pro 1000 MT, thus it uses em0



Not sure what you mean here:

em(4)


```
NAME
     [B]em[/B] -- Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet adapter driver

[...]

DESCRIPTION
     The em driver provides support for PCI Gigabit Ethernet adapters based on
     the Intel 82540, 82541ER, 82541PI, 82542, 82543, 82544, 82545, 82546,
     82546EB, 82546GB, 82547, 82571, 81572, 82573, and 82574 Ethernet con-
     troller chips.

[...]

     o   Intel PRO/[B]1000 MT[/B] Desktop Adapter (82540)
     o   Intel PRO/[B]1000 MT[/B] Desktop Adapter (82541)
     o   Intel PRO/[B]1000 MT[/B] Dual Port Server Adapter (82546)
     o   Intel PRO/[B]1000 MT[/B] Quad Port Server Adapter (82546EB)
     o   Intel PRO/[B]1000 MT[/B] Server Adapter (82545)

[...]

[B]FreeBSD 8.1[/B]                      May 14, 2010           FreeBSD 8.1
```


----------

